# pt2399 use ?



## I Love Music (Nov 17, 2019)

Do any of the PPcb projects use a PT2399 ? - just curious - and if not, why ?


----------



## phi1 (Nov 17, 2019)

Have a look around... Several of the delay and modulation sections do.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 17, 2019)

Cataclysm, seabed, magnetron, spirit box, the upcoming dark rift for delays/reverb. Chalumeau, Pitch witch and sea horse for modulation.
Being that pedalpcb is a site of mostly clones of pedals...if the original doesn’t use one, neither will the pedalpcb project. That’s why.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 17, 2019)

Check out the VFE / Madbean Mobius Strip (on the madbean site), it uses *two *PT2399s.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 17, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Check out the VFE / Madbean Mobius Strip (on the madbean site), it uses *two *PT2399s.



Or this...







						Abductor II delay  (deadastronautfx)
					

Abductor II delay guitar pedal pcb project (deadastronautfx)




					deadastronaut.wixsite.com


----------



## I Love Music (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks for the input, everyone. 

I will start looking at the items you listed.


----------



## I Love Music (Nov 18, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Cataclysm, seabed, magnetron, spirit box, the upcoming dark rift for delays/reverb. Chalumeau, Pitch witch and sea horse for modulation.
> Being that pedalpcb is a site of mostly clones of pedals...if the original doesn’t use one, neither will the pedalpcb project. That’s why.



Some of us use the clones here as a launching point for doing mods, it's faster to start with a board ready-made. It's also fun to make combinations of the boards here, in larger pedal boxes.   

BTW, a shame about PPP doing the 25 minimum thing. 

I will peel their sticker off my car.

.


----------



## I Love Music (Nov 18, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Check out the VFE / Madbean Mobius Strip (on the madbean site), it uses *two *PT2399s.



Belton Brick uses three, at slightly different VCO speeds, to simulate real springs.


----------

